# Best Selling BL books 2008



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

BL have published a list of their top 30 selling books of 2008.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/blog/default.asp?id=2494251210746178145


1. Legion
2. Battle for the Abyss
3. Mechanicum
4. Assault on Black Reach: The Novel
5. Horus Rising
6. Heldenhammer
7. Descent of Angels
8. Wolf's Honour
9. Nagash the Sorcerer
10. False Gods
11. Galaxy in Flames
12. Flight of the Eisenstein
13. Fulgrim
14. Hammer of Daemons
15. Elfslayer
16. Red Fury
17. Cain's Last Stand
18. Dark King Lightning Tower audio book
19. Brothers of the Snake
20. Malekith
21. Titanicus
22. Angels of Darkness
23. Uplifting Primer - Damocles Gulf Edition
24. Only in Death
25. Scourge the Heretic
26. The Killing Ground
27. Ravenor Rogue
28. The Blood Angels Omnibus
29. Dark Disciple
30. The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade: Volume 1


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice, it's reassuring to know that I own 24 of the 30 best selling BL books of 2008 (waiting for Titanicus and Killing Ground to come out in paper back and just haven't picked up Malekith yet).


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

ive got 16 of those ^^


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

surprised Furious Abyss made #2, a lot of people thought it was crap.

i think it may have been the anticipation created by Legion, but what do i know?


----------

